# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Ici

## martina@esatek.it

Una Srl acquista in data 22/05/2007 un terreno edificabile in una zona diventata industriale in seguito al nuovo piano regolatore.
Per il momento non vi è alcun progetto per la costruzione di fabbricati, è necessario presentare la dichiarazione ICI?
Se sì, entro quando va presentata?

----------


## chiara

la dichiarazione va presentata a giugno 2008

----------


## martina@esatek.it

> la dichiarazione va presentata a giugno 2008

  Ma la prima rata dell'ICI avrei dovuto gi&#224; pagarla entro il 16/06/07?

----------


## roby

> Ma la prima rata dell'ICI avrei dovuto già pagarla entro il 16/06/07?

  Si, per il mese di giugno. 
A questo punto:
- se vuoi paghi ora con ravvedimento operoso;
- oppure paghi tutto a dicembre e aspetti che il Comune se ne accorga e ti invia una piccola (?) sanzione per il ritardato versamento dell'acconto...

----------


## francesco

concordo al mille per mille con ROBY

----------

